# Mhf in the gym



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Last summe I posted from a dinghy in the middle of lake annecy where I was trying to get fit.

I'm still a it and to pass time in the gym I'm posting this using mobile mhf sat on an exercise bike in the gym. Despite Christmas I have now lost 4 stone since last June.

I'm going to be here for a while as my radiator blew on the way here so I am awaitng the Aa while I work out who will be three hours. So I might have faded away by tonight.

Have I gone mad?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol glad that MHF is helping the fat fight Barry, ah that reminds me mhf does have a ticker generator with a weight tracker facility built into it

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ticker/stepone/weightloss.html its quite good actually and can track measurements as well as weight


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am surprised that they have an exercise bike that can take your weight. 8O 

Don't break it Barry. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers

I tried to post on the cross trainer but fell off.

Will check the lInk later. Thanks


----------

